# Possible NYC Meet-up



## JonMikal

Some of us are kicking around the possibilty of having a NYC meet-up around the beginning of October or so. To date, no other particulars have been discussed. This announcement is simply a 'feeler', if you will, to see how many would be interested. 

Waiting to hear....................


----------



## LittleMan

Great idea... y'all could photograph some animals... in Jersey.


----------



## Unimaxium

That would be awesome, I'd love to go to such a meetup as long as it doesn't conflict with my school times or anything (i.e. on the weekend).


----------



## mentos_007

hmm I heard that Rob will be in NYC soon but he hasn'e posted for a while... Maybe you'll try sending PM to him


----------



## Alison

As you know we're interested, it will depend on dates.


----------



## MDowdey

october is very soon, but we can try!


----------



## Alison

MDowdey said:
			
		

> october is very soon, but we can try!



Yup, we'd be more likely to be able to go if it's in November


----------



## danalec99

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> As you know we're interested, it will depend on dates.


Likewise here.


----------



## terri

I love NYC and I'd love to go, but October is covered up for me, vacation and arts festival time. 

Other dates....?


----------



## MDowdey

november would be EFFING AWESOME. me and the mrs would definately be there!


----------



## ferny

There's tlak of me popping over there next year at some point. Wouldn't that freak you out if I turned up?


----------



## JonMikal

right, so the concensus is we should focus on november then.


----------



## MDowdey

thats my vote. that way, we can plan a little more.


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> thats my vote. that way, we can plan a little more.


 
what, you don't like spontaneity?


----------



## LaFoto

PLAN a meet-up?
*PLAN* a meet-up?
Where's the fun, where's all the getting-lost and the not-being-on-time and the U-turns and all that then? Hm?


----------



## Alison

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what, you don't like spontaneity?



 October is out for us because I forgot I have a Saturday class for school and already have to miss one for our wedding. The new term starts in November so I have a whole new class I can skip for that term :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> October is out for us because I forgot I have a Saturday class for school and already have to miss one for our wedding. *The new term starts in November so I have a whole new class I can skip for that term *:mrgreen:


 atta girl! :thumbup: :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what, you don't like spontaneity?




no, but i want to save money and really live it up in NYC with my friends and my girlfriend.


----------



## santino

my aunty lives in NY, been there twice, who knows


----------



## mentos_007

LaFoto said:
			
		

> PLAN a meet-up?
> *PLAN* a meet-up?
> Where's the fun, where's all the getting-lost and the not-being-on-time and the U-turns and all that then? Hm?



yeah and the "square junction"  hehehe 
c'mon!!! You are talking about  A PLAN?! you're kidding right? There is TPF -> The Plan is F.... never mind


----------



## mentos_007

oh damn... if Santino goes... I'm going to  Matt!!! Are you going to pack me this time, or not?!?


----------



## Corry

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh damn... if Santino goes... I'm going to  Matt!!! Are you going to pack me this time, or not?!?



I think Matty's suitcase will be full...maybe Santino's though!


----------



## Jeff Canes

The first three weeks of November look fine for me. NYC hotels are pretty expensive maybe we could all stay with Dew.

Serious what area would we what to stay in or near and what would we to see and shoot. Personally not 100% sure I would what to go any away.


----------



## JonMikal

manhattan has lots to see; times square....central park, etc


----------



## MDowdey

i say thats where we go.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Agree with Manhattan and those locations. I visited NYC back in Aug 99, stayed in the Upper West side near the park. I my opinion it would be best if folks could stay at hotels near each other or at same one if possible. 

What is everyones opinion about staying out side of the city and commuting in to the city? Also Weekend or mid-week?


----------



## Alison

I've never been to NYC so Manhattan sounds good to me! It would have to be a weekend for us to go...we were thinking of taking Friday off work and driving, or driving late on Friday after work and heading home mid day on Sunday.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I hear that driving in to NYC is bear and I would expect to pay a lot for parking


----------



## Alison

We're only 5 hours away and friends of ours just drove there a few weeks ago and said it was great. Flying is out for us, I won't be allowed on a plane due to the pregnancy at that point. Plus, our vehicle can seat 8 which would make transportation while there easy to do as a group.


----------



## hobbes28

I'm moving this to the meetup section because there are getting to be quite a few stickies 'round these parts...


----------



## danalec99

November looks like a free month for me, at this point.

Right now we have:
1. JonMikal + Calliope + scoob (3?)
2. Unimaximum (1) 
3. robhesketh (1?)
4. hobbes28 & AlisonPower (2)
5. terri & Brad (2?)
6. MDowdey & his woman (2)
7. santino (1?)
8. Jeff Canes (1)
9. danalec99 (1)

We have around 10, as of now. C'mon ppl, try to find a free weekend in Nov. The more, the merrier! 

Did you have a particular weekend in mind? 

I live about 35 miles from Manhattan (in Jersey) and can take my 4 runner (comfortably seats 5). But if our plan primarily is to explore the city, subway would be the best mode of commute. Trust me, parking and traffic would be a hassle. But if the situation calls for it, taking the vehicle would defenitely be not an issue for me.

I would be more than happy to pick anyone up from the airport and drop them to the hotel.

What say you?


----------



## Unimaxium

Manhattan is definately the place to be... how about we meet at the B&H Photo Superstore? It's quite an impressive facility


----------



## hobbes28

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Manhattan is definately the place to be... how about we meet at the B&H Photo Superstore? It's quite an impressive facility


----------



## Unimaxium

Sounds like hobbes is up for it


----------



## danalec99

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Manhattan is definately the place to be... how about we meet at the B&H Photo Superstore? It's quite an impressive facility


Sure, just bring loads of green stuff and/or the plastic!


----------



## Unimaxium

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Sure, just bring loads of green stuff and/or the plastic!


Indeed... but it's the perfect opportunity for us film folks to stock up for a full day of shooting...


----------



## Smith2688

Ugh, if only I didn't have school I'd catch up with you guys...


----------



## MDowdey

lets do this. lets nail down a time folks...im all in.


----------



## Alison

We can go the 2nd or 3rd weekend in November.


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> We can go the 2nd or 3rd weekend in November.




SAME.


----------



## Rob

I may well be able to make it then, I'll let you all know when I'm going. It'll either be the end of November or early next year depending on how quickly I get my work done!

Rob


----------



## Unimaxium

Sounds like that will work for me, too. Although I doubt that I'll be able to make it for the whole weekend due to school work & such. But most likely Nov. 12, 13, 19, or 20 will be good for me. I can prolly head up on a bus or train in the morning (it's a short ride), and come back in the afternoon.


----------



## Traci

I would so love to go to NYC. It has been a dream trip for me. Would anyone be willing to share a room with me if I can make it? I don't think I can swing it by myself, especially if Jeff said it was kind of pricey there.


----------



## Alison

Traci, you're welcome to share a room with us...it's a stretch for us to go as well and someone to share costs with would be great.


----------



## Traci

Thanks Alison! :hug::  It's good that we've meet so, I wouldn't be too uncomfortable...Yay! :cheer:


----------



## Traci

Can we nail down a specific date? I want to get the cheapest flight possible, so I can have some "fun" money!


----------



## spike5003

Get a specific date off and If i can weasel my way out of work... I'm there


----------



## danalec99

As of now, November looks like a free month for me. So, any weekend would be fine for me.

Updated list:
 1. JonMikal + Calliope + scoob (3?)
 2. Unimaximum (1) 
 3. robhesketh (1?)
 4. hobbes28 & AlisonPower (2)
 5. terri & Brad (2?)
 6. MDowdey & his woman (2)
 7. santino (1?)
 8. Jeff Canes (1)
 9. danalec99 (1)
10. spike5003 (1?)


----------



## spike5003

I don't know what everyones finantial situation is but If we stay in the city we are gonna spend some serious cash on hotels/parking.

Which part of the city we going for here cuz I got a free place to stay in manhattan.


----------



## errant_star

I'll have to discuss it but I'd love to come ... I'll let you know (this is very tentative)!

Here's to hoping :mrgreen:


----------



## spike5003

anyone coming from NY or canada is more than welcome to meet up here and we can all drive down together.


----------



## Unimaxium

spike5003 said:
			
		

> I don't know what everyones finantial situation is but If we stay in the city we are gonna spend some serious cash on hotels/parking.
> 
> Which part of the city we going for here cuz I got a free place to stay in manhattan.



Looks to me like the general consensus is currently on Manhattan.


----------



## Calliope

Looks like JonMikal will be going alone to this one.  We have a place to stay but I don't have anyone to watch the kids that weekend.  :cry:


----------



## Bettybooty

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I've never been to NYC so Manhattan sounds good to me! It would have to be a weekend for us to go...we were thinking of taking Friday off work and driving, or driving late on Friday after work and heading home mid day on Sunday.


 
You'll love Manhattan, the picture possibilities are endless.....


----------



## AIRIC

Whats the date? I have never been to NY and Berni and I would love to meet up with you guys.

Eric


----------



## AIRIC

Ok, I see it is the weekend of the 12th. I will see what I can do


----------



## danalec99

Awesome!!!


----------



## Unimaxium

That would be great if you could come AIRIC!

On a side note, for me it's now looking uncertain if I'll be able to make it for both Sat. and Sun. but I still am pretty sure I can at least do one or the other. Either way, I'm starting to get pretty excited about next weekend. See you guys there


----------



## AIRIC

Looks like it will not happen this time. I wanted to try and get Friday off so Berni and I could drive down but I can't. One of these days I have to get to NYC and what better experience then with you guys.

Eric


----------



## MyCameraEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Some of us are kicking around the possibilty of having a NYC meet-up around the beginning of October or so. To date, no other particulars have been discussed. This announcement is simply a 'feeler', if you will, to see how many would be interested.
> 
> Waiting to hear....................


 
Jon,

I read back through this entire thread and from what I can tell, this never happened. I was going to post a new NY meetup before I saw your thread. I am orginally from NY, Long ISland to be specific and I have friends who live in the city so for me, this would be a day in the park. No biggie and almost any weekend would be good for me. I shot the west end and some uptown last time I was there but it was winter and very cold and my shooting was a bit limited by my will to stay out in the cold.

Let me know.

Scott


----------



## Traci

Yes it did! I was there, along will Unimaxium, Danalec99, PaulRon an Jeff Canes. There was a sticky in the photo gallery of the photos that we all took, but I don't know where it's at now.


----------



## danalec99

It's sad that you missed it!!

Here is the link to the pics - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34406


----------



## danalec99

Btw, there is a DC meetup coming up, if you are interested!


----------



## MyCameraEye

As for the April BIG DC Meetup. yes I will be there. I have hung out with JoCose a few times and he now has me on the official list. There is a meetup in DC this Sunday if YOUR interested that I organized. See the January 22nd meetup thread.

As for the NY meetup, I was not a member of this forum at that time so I would have never known but I will now.

Scott




			
				danalec99 said:
			
		

> Btw, there is a DC meetup coming up, if you are interested!


----------



## Corry

There is a decent chance I'll be calling for another NYC meetup in late July...I'll be going there for other reasons, but I have not yet started a thread because I am not yet sure of dates.  It would be late July though.


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> There is a decent chance I'll be calling for another NYC meetup in late July...I'll be going there for other reasons, but I have not yet started a thread because I am not yet sure of dates.  It would be late July though.


 
Corry, I could probably make a meetup in NYC in July...but let me know as soon as you can so I can see if room is available at my aunt's house on Staten Island!

And if y'all do make it to Camden Yards for that trip, let me know.

(oh, and, BTW, damn you're fast with the stickie!  )


----------



## Calliope

Traci said:
			
		

> Yes it did! I was there, along will Unimaxium, Danalec99, PaulRon an Jeff Canes. There was a sticky in the photo gallery of the photos that we all took, but I don't know where it's at now.


 
JonMikal wanted to go to this one but the fault is mine why he couldn't go.  I was sick and ended up having my tonsils removed.  :er:


----------



## JonMikal

Calliope said:
			
		

> JonMikal wanted to go to this one but the fault is mine why he couldn't go. I was sick and ended up having my tonsils removed. :er:


 
no worries, i'm sure i had more fun at home :hugs:


----------



## digital flower

I'd be interested in a July (or earlier) NYC meet up. I am looking forward to meeting some of the helpful folks here.


----------



## LaFoto

Is there anyone in or around NYC who'd like to meet us in April (before the Big International TPF Meet-Up in Washington DC on 7-9 April)?
We'll be there from 3 - 7 April...


----------



## MyCameraEye

I've mentioned a few times I am very interested in this though I am not on the list. How does one get on "The List".

Scott




			
				danalec99 said:
			
		

> As of now, November looks like a free month for me. So, any weekend would be fine for me.
> 
> Updated list:
> 1. JonMikal + Calliope + scoob (3?)
> 2. Unimaximum (1)
> 3. robhesketh (1?)
> 4. hobbes28 & AlisonPower (2)
> 5. terri & Brad (2?)
> 6. MDowdey & his woman (2)
> 7. santino (1?)
> 8. Jeff Canes (1)
> 9. danalec99 (1)
> 10. spike5003 (1?)


----------



## danalec99

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> How does one get on "The List"


You could start a new list (I'd suggest a new thread), starting with your name. When others shows their interest, add their names to the list.


----------



## MyCameraEye

It would seem a list has al;ready been started plus Jon started the thread so I feel I would be stepping on toes if I did so.

Scott



			
				danalec99 said:
			
		

> You could start a new list (I'd suggest a new thread), starting with your name. When others shows their interest, you can add on their names.


----------



## danalec99

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> It would seem a list has al;ready been started plus Jon started the thread so I feel I would be stepping on toes if I did so.
> 
> Scott


The list you show is old. That was for the earlier meetup.


----------

